# Incomplete Evacuation/Anismus/Non Functioning Puborectalis



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys. I have just seen the thread posted by Naomi regarding incomplete evacuation.I think it was a really good move by Naomi, but unfortunately it got sidetracked and I found it hard to wade through.I think I have this, whichever term you use. This kink/fastening/spasm of the puborectalis muscle seems to fit with all my symptoms. Just so I can match symptoms up, can you guys post of all of yours with a brief history? Obviously, this is what Naomi attempted before the disagreements kicked in.My story:- 36 years old- Always struggled with evacuation, since I can remember- Been diagnosed with IBS all my life. It didn't seem to quite fit.- Things for some reason took a turn worse last August- Spend vast amount of time on toilet, passing first large, then small stools- Pain after a BM, always get that golf ball feeling- Really struggle at the end with the few small bits- Get a lot of pain in different areas, variously: burning rectum, lower left abdomen and lately where small intestine areI have always experimented with diet, thinking I had an allergy, celiacs disease, lactose intolerance etc. I can never reduce that time on the loo and golf ball feeling though.How can we relax this muscle??!!


----------



## bluenurse (Aug 9, 2007)

Biofeedback (internal ) helps, and so does going to a PT who specilizes in pelvic floor dysfunction.I found a great PT who did internal (vaginal ) massage to isolate the muscle in spasm. She then taught me how to do it on myself with an vaginal wand. I know where to apply the pressure, and I can get my" ball in the butt" pain down from a 10 to a 2-3 in no time now. Look on the internet for a certified PT who specilizes in pelvic floor dysfunction. That's how I found mine. I was surprised there was someone in my area that did this. Insurance covers the therapy also. So there is an answer, you just have to do the hard part, and hunt down the right PT. Unfortunately it hasn't helped with my IBS cramps and pain, but to know I now have the knowledge and tools to control the rectal golf ball is just a wonderful comfort. Hope you can locate a therapist close to your area.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 11, 2010)

What is PT?


----------



## Magnet (Aug 11, 2010)

Magnet said:


> What is PT?


Just got it. Physical therapy


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

I have actually had one bio-feedback session, am just waiting for my second. To be honest, I did not find the first session entirely helpful. I was asked to reduce my time on the toilet to 10 minutes, twice a day, which I just haven't been able to do. That would involve me leaving the bathroom when I know more certain than ever that I am not complete... which gives me anxiety.I also have a couple more questions for everyone:- Do you find this condition effects your frequency of urination?- Do certain foods cause probelms- Are your stools mushy,dried or varied? Is a cerain type easier to pass?- Does exercise help? I am a big runner and can say the only time I feel OK is after a good jog!


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Just bumped this in the hope Naomi will see it!


----------



## allbackedup (Sep 12, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> Hi guys. I have just seen the thread posted by Naomi regarding incomplete evacuation.I think it was a really good move by Naomi, but unfortunately it got sidetracked and I found it hard to wade through.I think I have this, whichever term you use. This kink/fastening/spasm of the puborectalis muscle seems to fit with all my symptoms. Just so I can match symptoms up, can you guys post of all of yours with a brief history? Obviously, this is what Naomi attempted before the disagreements kicked in.My story:- 36 years old- Always struggled with evacuation, since I can remember- Been diagnosed with IBS all my life. It didn't seem to quite fit.- Things for some reason took a turn worse last August- Spend vast amount of time on toilet, passing first large, then small stools- Pain after a BM, always get that golf ball feeling- Really struggle at the end with the few small bits- Get a lot of pain in different areas, variously: burning rectum, lower left abdomen and lately where small intestine areI have always experimented with diet, thinking I had an allergy, celiacs disease, lactose intolerance etc. I can never reduce that time on the loo and golf ball feeling though.How can we relax this muscle??!!


Do you think this golf ball feeling could be a prolapsing internal hemeroid? I recently found out I have one and it may have caused my rectocele because I never felt finished and kept on pushing. Then of course with the rectocele you never really are finished.


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2005)

i get this problem on imodium. are you on imodium?


----------



## shariel (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Blue Nurse,Thank you for the spot of hope and a bright message - I'm not far from Virginia . Can you share the name of the PT who has helped you so much?Thanks and hope u (and everyone) is feeling okay right nowshariel


bluenurse said:


> Biofeedback (internal ) helps, and so does going to a PT who specilizes in pelvic floor dysfunction.I found a great PT who did internal (vaginal ) massage to isolate the muscle in spasm. She then taught me how to do it on myself with an vaginal wand. I know where to apply the pressure, and I can get my" ball in the butt" pain down from a 10 to a 2-3 in no time now. Look on the internet for a certified PT who specilizes in pelvic floor dysfunction. That's how I found mine. I was surprised there was someone in my area that did this. Insurance covers the therapy also. So there is an answer, you just have to do the hard part, and hunt down the right PT. Unfortunately it hasn't helped with my IBS cramps and pain, but to know I now have the knowledge and tools to control the rectal golf ball is just a wonderful comfort. Hope you can locate a therapist close to your area.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Shariel, you might want to send Blue Nurse a PM with your question. Clicking on her name, leads to her profile. It seems she hasn't been here since January and so is likely to not see what you wrote.Mark


----------



## shariel (Jul 27, 2011)

Mark, Thank you warmly







I am not really good with these sites. Actually I just found something on a related site which I really want to share with everyone ASAP -- do you know how I can do that? Or will everyone on this site, be notified as soon as I post this to you now? ... If it comes easy to you, please feel free to copy this and post it where all can see, because I think it's so important. Hope you are very much healed: "Hi, I share that awful feeling a fullness where you do. Doctors said Hernia, rectocele, cystocele , prolapsed uterus.... I ended up with a prolapsed uterus and rectocele. I had hysterectomy and left my ovaries in. After the surgery, I still felt like I was sitting on a ball. The recent stitching was causing that pain. Now here comes a thought for you. I still had a huge feeling between my pelvic floor and my anus. It took awhile, but I was finally dianogosed with Interstitial Cystitis. I rarely had ITUs, so after bumping from one doctor to another, I was tested for IC and I had it!..... Now I have to take medicine to coat my bladder and avoid caffeine and acidy foods. Whatever is going on with you, I wish you much luck and quick results for your discomfort." So... reading this.. here is my take: Look at how they are finding that the cause of IBS/spastic colon, is really, Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO--or, more simply, Candida/parasites, as the guy who runs the IBS clinic in Seattle insists) So the bacteria is what makes the spasms of IBS. That is why Rifaximin is working for people. AND: I have always had a hunch that Anismus and related disorders, are caused by the same thing, like this poor lady, who had all the surgeries and they _did not help_, because her symptoms really in fact came from the inflammation/bacterial infection of the tissue between her bladder and rectum. ... If you think about inflammation, it takes up a lot of room inside. And then there's no room for the rectum to have its normal contractions. I'm going to keep trying to heal all of my GI infections and UTI and IC, by eliminating the bacteria/fungus and eating against them and also seeing Biontologists to boost my immune system and kill the infections (look up Boswinkel and Biontology and see what you think, it is not the old "biontology" but a new science from Holland). I don't want antibiotics but I am sure they could help too, like they did for this lady. ... I wish everyone the utmost healing... we are all blessed ... there is a reason we have chosen this path of healing ... love & support goes out to you


overitnow said:


> Shariel, you might want to send Blue Nurse a PM with your question. Clicking on her name, leads to her profile. It seems she hasn't been here since January and so is likely to not see what you wrote.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Look at how they are finding that the cause of IBS/spastic colon, is really, Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO--or, more simply, Candida/parasites, as the guy who runs the IBS clinic in Seattle insists)


That simply isn't the case for _all_ IBS'ers.


> That is why Rifaximin is working for people.


Again.. it doesn't work for ALL IBS'ers.


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

To Tummydepressed, following that long thread on incomplete emptying I really felt like people who had this symptom constantly and who found it to very resistant to treatment did kind of seem to form a specific group within the "IBS" population - usally though not always female, symptoms fairly unresponsive to diet, symptoms sometimes associated with pregnancy or childbirth, often mentioned "pelvic floor dysfucntion", or "anismus/non relaxing puborectalis" or a rectocele. Now after seeing a few new colorectal surgeons I wonder whether many of this group have "rectal intussusception" (as distinct from rectocele) as a cause or part cause of their problems - see this thead - http://www.ibsgroup...._1#entry810145.


----------

